# Did anyone just skip the crib entirely?



## emikey (Dec 6, 2004)

My ds is almost 6 months old. Until now he's been sleeping in our bed or in a bassinet or pnp right nearby. We have been living in a very small apartment with no room for a crib and we wanted to cosleep anyway. But now we're moving to a big house where he'll have his own room (or at least a room for his stuff). I want to have a place for him to sleep alone (for naps, early bedtimes, etc) but don't know if I want to buy a real crib at this point. Is 6 mos. too young for anything else? Any ideas?


----------



## indiemamma (Jun 9, 2006)

We live in a little one bedroom apartment, too. Our son (almost 10 months) has been in the Co-Sleeper since birth. I love it because my husband is a heavy sleeper and I was worried about him rolling over on the baby when he was brand new (now he just pushes back until Daddy wakes up!). The Co-Sleeper is great because it attaches to the side of your bed and takes up about as much room as a night stand. We've just converted it down into the play yard set up because he was crawling into our bed to wake us up or just to play in the middle of the night







: ! So its still right next to our bed, but no longer at the same level and with some boundries between us.

We'll be moving into a two bedroom next month, and I think I'll just keep the Co-Sleeper as his "crib" until he's ready for a big boy bed!


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

we totally skipped the crib, too. I had a nice play-yard type thing that became a big toy box/laundry hamper for a while and was a good place to put ds while I was vacuuming or bringing in groceries from the car - but he never slept in it.
He went from my bed to a bed with his bro to the bottom bunk bed by himself.


----------



## odenata (Feb 1, 2005)

My dd slept with us until about 6 months, and then moved to her own room and sleeps on a twin matress on the floor that my dh made bumpers for.

I love it! I can lay down with her, nurse her to sleep, and then sneak away. If she wakes in the night, i can lay down with her there comfortably (or just bring her to our bed, which is what I usually do







).

She loves it, too. For naptime, the minute I put her down there she starts giggling because she knows its nurse&nap time.


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

I've never owned a crib and I have an almost 4-year-old and a 10-month-old. I've never needed or wanted one. If you want to get your baby his own bed for his room, you could either get him a regular mattress for the floor, or you could buy a crib that converts to a toddler bed. Either way, the furniture will still be useful years down the line even if he continues to sleep with you. Maybe you could get a futon with one of those very short wooden frames (not the ones with legs, just a wooden pallet type base). He would be able to get up and down from it in a pretty short time.


----------



## Sijae (May 5, 2006)

I totally skipped cribs too. We've got no need for them. When DC are ready to leave our bed they have a regular bed of their own.

Laura


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

First I am wondering why you are planning on getting your DC their own bed to sleep in? Our two children have slept with us in our bed with no problems--even when we haven't been able to be there with them (like for early bedtimes and naps)--we've just put our bed closer to the floor so if they did roll off they wouldn't roll very far (actually DS has never rolled off the bed).

DD had a crib but only slept in it for about the first 4 months--then we began co-sleeping and had no more use for the crib--she just napped and slept in our bed. DS has never had a crib. He sleeps with us and naps in our bed. DD now has a Japanese style futon that she sleeps on right next to our bed. Maybe instead of buying a crib that you may only use for a short time, how about getting a futon/mattress for the floor--this way your DC can sleep on them even through toddlerhood and early childhood. The good thing about the futon too is that it can be folded up easily and put away for more play room.


----------



## BamBam'sMom (Jun 4, 2005)

We didn't plan on co-sleeping (although we love it now) so we bought a crib. It's in our room. I like having it for naps. I'm kind of a worry wart and I don't like the idea of him walking around the house without me knowing he's awake.

I do want to get a twin mattress for "his" room so I can go lie down and go to sleep in there when he wakes up early and I don't want him waking dh. I'm not even close to ready to let him sleep in his own room, though.


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

We totally skipped the crib too. We have an extra room but never felt the need to use it for DD--co-sleeping just makes life so easy for us.


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

We completely skipped the crib for DD. I still miss her cuddly little body next to mine . DS was completely different, he coslept only part time...his choice, not inflicted on him by us.


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I personally wouldn't spend the $ on a crib. My MIL bought us one for my shower. Its a really nice $300 one. However..... DD sleeps terrible in it! She rolls around constantly in her sleep, and always bumps her head (ouch!)or gets her leg stuck(and then gets super scared when she cant move). I know there are breathable bumpers that I can buy, but I am too cheap to spend the $25. I have her sleep in the PakNPlay since I already had one, and didn't use it for anything except changing diapers. That way she can roll around all she wants and not bump her head or get her legs stuck.


----------



## Arien (Sep 20, 2004)

My son had a crib from about 3 months of age until age 1 year. At age one, he started to sleep in his own twin sized bed with a barrier (still in place) so we wouldn't fall off. He has never fallen off his bed and loves his big bed.

Prior to 3 months he would sleep in a bassinet of co-sleep with me.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

DS slept in the crib maybe three times in his whole life. He was in with us until 11 months. We tried sidecar when he took up too much room and wiggled too much, but he always either woke when I slid him into the crib or scootched back towards me in his sleep. After a couple of weeks of that, we moved the crib into his room and tried that. He woke up several times a night, after months of sleeping through the night. So we decided to just put him in the twin bed in his room. He's slept happily there ever since. I think it's because a crib just FEELS different, KWIM? The mattress is hard and cold. The twin bed is close to what he was used to in the big bed. It's nice being able to switch back and forth with cosleeping - he's in with us when we travel or visit family or he's sick, then he has his own bed other nights and he can thrash and kick and wiggle and squirm to his heart's content.

I'm glad I didn't have to pay for the crib. It belonged to my best friend and my mom bought the mattress. It would've been a lot to pay for a laundry hamper. I'm planning on selling it at our next yard sale. We're planning more kids, but by the time they're out of the bed, they'll be big enough for us to get a bunk bed they can share with DS.


----------



## jrose_lee (Oct 2, 2005)

skipped it







But our mattress is on the floor & our apartment is TINY....and he's our first born







Those types of things would factor into your decision I'm sure.


----------



## tulipmama (May 12, 2006)

We never bought a crib and I am SOO glad I didn't spend $$ on one. Dd, now 13 months, slept in the co-sleeper next to our bed when she was a newborn, then slept with us in bed from about 3 months on. She still naps in the co-sleeper (lowered to a pak n play) and sleeps with us in the bed at night. HTH!


----------



## serenetabbie (Jan 13, 2002)

We have a crib. I am also very glad we did not pay for it (gift from MIL







). I think we used it for a total of 4 months when the kids were infants. I used it more with DD, particularly when I broke my ankle when she was 5 mos. old... but I could have used a borrowed pack-n-play or some other fenced in type thing just as easily.

My kids were climbing out of the crib by 6 months, so it was even more useless then then when they were co-sleeping little babies. Useless and dangerous! Forget the suggestion someone gave me to turn the crib upside down to keep them in







:

What we did when the kids were ready to move out of our bed (or to take naps alone) was to buy a twin bed and put the matress and box spring on the floor in the corner against 2 walls. We got one of those rails for one side. It worked great







They never fell out, even at 7 months. They could climb in and out with ease, and seemed to really enjoy the freedom to get out when they wanted to. It kept me from worrying that my little toddler would fall on thier head trying to climb out of a crib, and I think it made them more comfortable than being in something that seriously looked like a cage. If you have an early, motivated mover, i suggest strongly getting rid of the crib or converting it into a toddler bed!

DS started sleeping by his own accord in his bed all night at 2, and DD... well at 5 she still comes into our bed sometimes


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

We've never had a crib with either of our kids. Our dd is about to move from the toddler bed she picked out at 2 up to a regular bed. We are talking about having that toddler bed near our bed for ds for naps as it is close to the ground. Right now he just naps on our bed or near me. We did have a tiny travel pack'n'play when dd was little that she used for naps, but gave it away when we moved. We have thought of getting something similar for ds, but just don't have space for it right now.


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

double post


----------



## CryPixie83 (Jan 27, 2004)

My dd will be two (years) next month. We've never had a crib, she's only ever slept in our bed...well a couple times on the floor. We're expecting dc#2 sometime in early fall and we're not getting a crib for that one either. We are playing with the idea of getting a toddler bed, mainly because dd likes to make her own little bed on the floor for naptime, so we're thinking it might be time for it. That said my children are always welcome in the family bed


----------



## Tinas3muskateers (May 19, 2004)

My first two slept in the crib, Isaiah never did. He sleeps with us.


----------



## Rio Mama (Apr 9, 2006)

We had a crib that was a colossal waste of money. Our son slept with us until he moved to his own bed (which he only stays in half the night). Our next son will sleep in a cosleeper until he's too big for that, then we'll have to reassess. Our first son was a really great climber at an early age & it just seemed to be courting disaster to try and "convince" him to stay in his crib if he didn't want to be there.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

With my last two.

With my first, we owned one but it served as a laundry basket and stuffed animal holder


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

LOL, I came here to make this exact post...

We have a crib (it was given to us), but we've never even put it together... We'll be co-sleeping until ds wants his own bed. My only concern is naps when he becomes mobile, I worry about him getting out of bed when I don't know he's awake. Obviously I wouldn't be too far away, but I don't always hear him wake up. Any mamas that have BTDT have suggestions? Do you just check up on dc periodically? Even if we had room from a crib, we wouldn't want to use it at all.


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *georgia*
With my first, we owned one but it served as a laundry basket and stuffed animal holder









Yep, that's us. lol. At least it was given to us, and we didn't have to waste any money on it.
I did waste money on a $90 cosleeper that was used a total of 3 hours. lol. Ah well. live and learn


----------



## woobysma (Apr 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pariah*
LOL, I came here to make this exact post...

We have a crib (it was given to us), but we've never even put it together... We'll be co-sleeping until ds wants his own bed. My only concern is naps when he becomes mobile, I worry about him getting out of bed when I don't know he's awake. Obviously I wouldn't be too far away, but I don't always hear him wake up. Any mamas that have BTDT have suggestions? Do you just check up on dc periodically? Even if we had room from a crib, we wouldn't want to use it at all.

I was worried about that, too, but it was never an issue, really. I surrounded DS with pillows, put the bed on the floor, taught DS to crawl off the bed backwards when he was old enough, and just basically listened for his wake-up grunts.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

We got a crib before ds was born, and he slept in his bassinet before he wanted to be close to me all the time, so we co-slept. We ended up putting the crib as a side car once he was rolling over, but now we use it as a big playpen lol. Even if he had his own "room" I would want him sleeping in our room.


----------



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emikey*
don't know if I want to buy a real crib at this point. Is 6 mos. too young for anything else? Any ideas?

You can always just put a mattress on the floor. This is even recommended by Montessori educators (even for newborns) because as your baby gets older, it will allow him to get out of bed and move around without your help. This makes for a much more independent child. Much better than a cage, when you think about...


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

I'm so glad that our crib was a gift because it has never been slept in as a crib.







We do use it as a sidecar on our king sized bed for extra sleeping space, since we have 2 kids in the family bed. Our dd usually sleeps halfway in it and its worked great for us since her brother was born. As a crib it was completely useless for us, even though I was so sure dd would sleep in it eventually







So no, I would never buy one if I had to do it over again.


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

yep. No crib here either. dd slept in our bed for naps and everything. We had one end up against the wall and put tables and stuff on the other end of our kingsize bed to block her in, basically. We also taught her how to get off the bed safely on her own, once she could stand.

She went right from our bed into her own single bed (suitable for adults) which has one side up against the wall and the other with a rail and an open end at the end for her to get up or down. I put a step stool there for her, but for some reason she REFUSES to get out of the bed on her own. Despite the fact that our bed was MUCH higher.

Anyways, I would definately suggest this to anyone. Made more sense. Saved us money. And she's got a one time bed for the long haul.


----------



## bobandjess99 (Aug 1, 2005)

no crib here ever!


----------



## ScotiaSky (Jul 2, 2004)

Yup..
DS
co-sleeper until he was 9 months or so.
Then moved him to a crib mattress beside our bed.
Then his own room and twin bed 14 months..not even bed rails.

What about putting a futon mattress in his room for naps..


----------



## mama2karli (Feb 12, 2005)

Our DD is still in the bed with us, but we are probably moving her to a toddler bed some time this summer. We simply dont have the room for 4 in a bed, or even for another mattress on our floor or anything.
We tried bassinet, PNP, cradle, but only the bed would do







so glad we never bought a crib.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *woobysma*
I was worried about that, too, but it was never an issue, really. I surrounded DS with pillows, put the bed on the floor, taught DS to crawl off the bed backwards when he was old enough, and just basically listened for his wake-up grunts.

Me too, I was worried about them falling off the bed--but this has never really been an issue for us--pillows work really well. Mine also tend to make noise when they wake up so I can be right there with them.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

For my oldest he had a crib and used it after he was about 5 months old.
For my middle son we had a crib and never used it.
For my youngest we skipped the crib entirely.
For the new baby we will skip the crib again.


----------



## mightymoo (Dec 6, 2003)

Yup. Never bought one. We do own a pack n play we got as a gift (I did put it on our registry) it comes in handy now and again since we don't have one and have been moving. DD used to nap in the pack n play bassinet, but DS has only slept in it once.

DD went from our bed to her own twin bed in her own bedroom at 18 months (still coming in to sleep with us when she wakes up) and now of course sleeps in her room all night long. The twin bed we got for her is very low - it doesn't have a boxspring, but regardless she didn't have any problems falling out of it while sleeping.

DS is now sleeping on a twin next to our bed - its jammed between our bed and the wall, so the only 'edge' is the end and he's right next to me, but slightly lower. He also doesn't have any problems staying on the bed, though in the middle of the night if I wake up and find him near the foot I move him further up. I imagine in 6-12 months or so we'll move him to his own room too.

ETA - we never used side rails either.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

My first dd had a crib, but not the other two.


----------



## ZanZansMommy (Nov 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rzberrymom*
We totally skipped the crib too. We have an extra room but never felt the need to use it for DD--co-sleeping just makes life so easy for us.

Ditto.







I'm so glad I never bought one. It just would've served as another place to put laundry


----------



## charmedbeing (May 21, 2005)

Yup - skipped the bassinet and the crib. We bought both and never used it.


----------



## aprildawn (Apr 1, 2004)

DD1 put herself to sleep until she was 13 mos old. It was easy to just plop her in the crib and she'd drift off to sleep until her first waking up when she'd come to bed with us. She also napped in her crib. At 13 months she decided the crib was an evil torture device and screamed and screamed. We moved a twin mattress into her room on the floor and would lie down with her until she fell asleep. At 2 yrs old I moved the crib out and put a full sized mattress on the floor in her room.

DD2 slept in the crib for maybe one nap when she was about 5 days old. She wouldn't let us put her down for sleep until she was older, 8 months or so. The twin mattress was given away to my brother, so she sleeps on a pallet of blankets on the floor for naps. And she starts out the night in her room on the floor. Spends from about midnight til morning in bed with me and DH. (DH usually ends up in bed with DD1 who comes to get him in the night to sleep with her.)


----------



## Momo'sMum (Jun 10, 2005)

We bought one for Dd1 and I think we tried to use it (sidecarred) 2 or 3 times but she hated it, we were all more comfortable in one bed. When I was hugely pregnant with Dd2 we took it in to consign, you should have seen the lady's face when I told her "no, we don't have another crib we have a family bed"







. Both girls (and parents) are much happier sleeping together on mattresses on the floor.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

No crib here. Never missed it.

-Angela


----------



## sunshinesmommy (Jun 1, 2006)

my daughter slept with us in our bed in our tiny 1 bedroom apt from the beginning. i got a beautiful crib for a shower gift and would put her in it to play when i took a shower or something where i couldn't have my eyes on her for a few minutes. at 3 1/2 we had been living in a new home for about a year and she started sleeping on the crib mattress for a toddler bed in our room. we discussed with her having her own room now that she is 4 and she was thrilled. she picked the colors, we fixed her room up and bought a big bed and i am using the large piece of that beautiful crib as her headboard... at last the crib is being used LOL!


----------



## cinnamonamon (May 2, 2003)

We consigned our unused crib with ds1 for a glider rocker when ds2 was on the way. First we bought a twin bed for ds1, then we switched to futon mattresses for the entire family when we moved to MI. No worries about rolling off the bed as it's about 6 inches high.

So many mamas have asked about "what if baby wakes up & I don't know he's up" -- baby monitor!! I honestly dont know what you do now -- wait until they cry loud enough for you to hear? Check every few minutes? Anywho, I'm obsessive about the monitor -- when he wakes in the late evening before I go to bed I can get in there before he is fully awake & get him back to sleep more quickly. Just don't constantly drop them, because then they start making this annoying clicking noise....


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

We had a beautiful expensive crib. I did sleep in it w/ds1 a couple of times but nope, neither son ever slept in it alone. I think we actually sold it before ds2 came along b/c it was like a treadmill...taking up room as a clotheshanger.


----------



## emikey (Dec 6, 2004)

Thank you everybody! This is great information!


----------



## CB73 (Apr 16, 2005)

No crib for either child.
Piles of pillows as a barrier on the bed, or naps on the floor worked for us.
(our bed is on the boxspring but no frame)

DH also taught both kids how to crawl off SAFELY from 9 months on. He would have them turn around feet first and slide off the bed onto their feet, then plop down to their bottom, even before they were walking. (on the off chance they breeched the pillow barrier!)


----------



## jennyo (Jun 15, 2006)

My daughter is now 3 and has never slept in her crib. I feel safer and closer to her to have her sleep next to me. At about 8mos we bought a toddler bed that her crib mattress fit in and transitioned her to that.


----------



## MereOnceMoore (Aug 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *odenata*
My dd slept with us until about 6 months, and then moved to her own room and sleeps on a twin matress on the floor that my dh made bumpers for.

I love it! I can lay down with her, nurse her to sleep, and then sneak away. If she wakes in the night, i can lay down with her there comfortably (or just bring her to our bed, which is what I usually do







).

She loves it, too. For naptime, the minute I put her down there she starts giggling because she knows its nurse&nap time.









That's exactly what we did. She still does the majority of night time sleeping in the family bed, but she has her own bed. She's two and a half now. Works well for us.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

nak

never owned a crib for either kids. went from co-sleeping to mattress on the floor to toddler bed with guard rail.









Quote:

DH also taught both kids how to crawl off SAFELY from 9 months on. He would have them turn around feet first and slide off the bed onto their feet, then plop down to their bottom, even before they were walking. (on the off chance they breeched the pillow barrier!)
we just taught ds this, too







:


----------



## ombra*luna (May 1, 2003)

Three kids, had a crib (it was a gift) with the first one but quickly realized it wasn't going to be used. I think I gave it away when she was about 6 months old. Never had one since.


----------



## goosysmom (May 28, 2005)

I got the one that I HAD TO HAVE at my baby shower and it sat in SIL's garage until just before dd's second birthday...DD slept with me from the time she was hours old at the hospital until well, she hasn't stopped...

We only set up the crib as the toddler bed portion of it with the bumper that I HAD TO HAVE so she could have a space to call her own in our bedroom since we are in an apt. She will sit and read and play on it and has napped a few times but that's it...When she puts her babies to bed, they go in the big bed with her pillow and bear bear.....


----------



## RockStarMom (Sep 11, 2005)

My daughter is 8.5 months and has never slept in the crib. I'm thinking of getting rid of it because the only time I ever use it is to let her play in it so she doesn't get into trouble while I go wash my hands after changing her diaper.


----------



## BennyPai (Jul 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GooeyRN*
She rolls around constantly in her sleep, and always bumps her head (ouch!)or gets her leg stuck(and then gets super scared when she cant move).

I tried putting dd in there for naps because she fell from our bed. She also bumped her head & face on the bars in the crib. I felt awful... Also, the crinkly noise the mattress made would wake her when I tried to put her on it, or if she rolled over.
The crib converted into a toddler bed. We adjusted it to the height of the family futon (sp?) and turned it into a sidecar while I was pregnant and our lilttle futon became cramped.

Two nap/nightime suggestions: Cushion from a papasan chair makes a nice little "nest" on the floor. Twin or crib mattress on the floor.


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

Someone gave us a crib when I was preggo. She's never slept in it or been in it to fall asleep. But, we do use it for diaper storage and to do diaper changes!


----------



## REDBREAST (May 6, 2006)

I had a crib with my first one, his bottom never touched it, however, it worked great for a place to put his clothes! Of course by the time I had number two, I already knew I would never need a crib and I was right! Your baby will do fine sleeping on your bed, with either a blanket rolled up to prevent her from falling, or a bed rail. Both take up way less space than a crib and if you a pressed for space, as I have always been, don't invest in something you will most likely never use.


----------



## ShelFish (May 27, 2006)

We never bought a crib either. Recently I was reading a thread on an Oct 2006 EDD group (on another message board) about cribs, and how much did you spend on yours, and where did you get it, etc. I was SHOCKED!

We never even looked at cribs with dd. We knew from the outset that we were going to cosleep, so it seemed pointless. I had no idea how much one could drop on a crib and bedding. I told dh yesterday we saved hundreds of $$ on that one decision alone.


----------



## prophetmother (May 27, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BennyPai*
Cushion from a papasan chair makes a nice little "nest" on the floor.

OMG! That's a perfect idea! My dd sleeps next to me and her co-sleeper is on the other side. But this may be a great way to transition. For such a little thing, she sure takes up a lot of space!


----------



## spiritmomma (Aug 29, 2005)

My mom bought us a crib and dresser set secondhand. We got the dresser before Isa was born (she's 7months now) and just recently had the crib delivered to the house. It is missing the screws to put it together and we could care less. It does convert to a twin bed, otherwise we would have sold it to Once Upon a Child a long time ago! Eventually, (like when she's 15!) she will want to have her own bed... Up until that point, she will sleep with us. When she's ready for her own bed, she can have it.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh heck yeah! Never bought a crib. Dd has slept between us from day 3 (we were in the hospital for 2 days, no cosleeping (but we did anyway.. shhh! )


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

No crib. Family bed for all of us.


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

Never used a crib at all. DS1 had a bassinette (never used) and a Moses basket (used very early on for naps). DS2 has never been in anything but the family bed, even for naps.

When DS1 was about 18 months, things got crowded, so we added a twin next to our full. Recently, we got a king and DS1 and DH sleep in the full in the boys' new room and DS2 and I sleep in the king. Kinda wonky, but it works. When we have guests, they use the full and we all sleep together in the king.


----------



## De-lovely (Jan 8, 2005)

DD#1 slept in crib for naps at about 1 1/2 yrs old....maybe a month full of nites.DD#2 slept in it MAYBE 10 nites after she had fallen asleep in the family bed and only to come back to the fam bed at 3 am. DS#1 we wont even try....why fight it right?


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

With our second ds we didn't even buy a crib (we'd since sold our older son's crib). We had a mini-co sleeper attached to my side of the bed, it worked more as a bed rail "just in case" though,lol, as he spent all his time directly in our bed. He went straight from our bed, to his big boy bed with brother a few months ago (he'll be 3 in July).


----------



## Kat's Mommy (Jan 2, 2006)

Before DD was born, I was adamant that she sleep in the crib, but in our room. Then it changed to napping with me in the bed, and she sleeps in the crib at night. Then she moved into her own room, still in the crib because DH's snoring kept waking her up. Then she started teething. Then it was "ok, just let her sleep in our bed tonight".

Well, she has been in our bed for over 8 months now, and I must say...What the heck was I thinking??? What took me so long? Why did I listen to everyone that said, "oh, you can't have her in your bed. You'll never get her out".

I've learned so much this year, and you know what? Maybe I don't want her out of my bed. Maybe we are just fine cosleeping. And, when she's 18 years old, I'm pretty sure she's not going to want to sleep with me, so for now I will cherish these sweet moments.

If we ever are lucky enough to have DC#2, we will start with the family bed.

Oh, and the crib? Yup, it holds her clothes, some toys, I'll put her in there if I want a few seconds to clean up her room, it's pretty to look at, but never used for sleeping anymore


----------

